# T-Rex Cam For LS2?



## nastygoat405rwhp (Mar 28, 2010)

i baught a 06 gto and was told that it had a T-Rex cam in it but never find anything about it being in an ls2. I looked on the website and it looks like the cam is for an ls1- ls6. It has a wicked lope and the power band is the same, but that doesnt say much anyone know if the trex can be put in the ls2


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

when it says ls1 - ls6 that tells me LS1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6? 

Dont quote me on that though.


----------



## Bluegoat05 (Mar 22, 2010)

ls1 and ls6 are both 5.7 350 ci but the ls6 uses the 243 heads that are on the 6.0l ls2..


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Bluegoat05 said:


> ls1 and ls6 are both 5.7 350 ci but the ls6 uses the 243 heads that are on the 6.0l ls2..


Yep, and the LS6 stock cam is slighly more agressive the the LS2 cam and much more agressive then the LS1. Also has sodium exhaust valves on the 243 heads. I believe the block has diffrent oil gullies as well from the LS1.

Think of it this way, the LS1 is 350HP and LS6 is a 405HP LS1.

As far as that cam, I don't know anything about it.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

nastygoat405rwhp said:


> i baught a 06 gto and was told that it had a T-Rex cam in it but never find anything about it being in an ls2. I looked on the website and it looks like the cam is for an ls1- ls6. It has a wicked lope and the power band is the same, but that doesnt say much anyone know if the trex can be put in the ls2


I doesn't matter you can put a LS1/6 cam in a LS2 but not vise versa. LS2 specific cams lack the reluctor ring needed for the cam sensor on LS1/6 engines. LS2 reluctor wheel is part of the timing gear.


----------



## nastygoat405rwhp (Mar 28, 2010)

*thanks*

:cheersthanks for the replies, i looked at a different site other than thunder racing and found out that the t-rex cam is made for an ls2 also. Now all i need is a bigger fuel tank and a hp tuner


----------

